# Oxwich Bay Gower



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

Does any one know if the car park at Oxwich Bay in the Gower is motorhome friendly? 

I've tried motorhomeparking.com but the car park isn't appearing there as it's privately owned. 

Many thanks

Ginge


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ginge

As far as I remember it was Ok the last time we went there, no height barriers there then,

Google Maps <<< click, gives a good view of the car park .... and there seem to be several motorhomes parked along the edge of the beach.

Lets hope a "local" gives us the up to date info.

Mike

Edit ... It looks like I may be wrong this website says there is a height barrier :evil: I wonder if it is correct ... you need someone with recent info to reply 
uk beach guide link <,


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

Getting this sorted out now I think ... at this site BBC Wales Surfing <<< it explains that "There is a carpark opposite the beach but it's pay and display. In summertime you can park right at the back of the beach but in Winter, a barrier is put in place so campervans can't get through... "

It would still be good to get a reply from a recent visitor.

Mike


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Hi - we were there towards the tail end of last summer - they do have a barrier, but, from memory, the parking attendants have control over it. We got in OK, but whether you'd get in out of season if the attendants were missing, I'm not sure.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

I go reguarly in a 7.5m Starline 680

see here

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2325/2274364147_c4d4212640_b.jpg"

1) The lane down is narrow but the bus gets along there, fingers x you dont meet the bus 
2) The entrance is narrow i am 2.3m wide and have about 10cm each side
3) There is a hight barrier, be nice to the attendant and he will let you thru to the right of it, he will also let you out via the entrace as the exit is even narrower.
4) No Overnight parking is allowed , the gates close at 8 I think

Its not pay and display in a machine sense , there is allway an attendant there to take your 2.80


----------

